# 225 intake, whats everyone using?



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

As title states. Just sold my 180 and am curious to see what you 225 guys did for your intake. vtda? ttda?


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: 225 intake, whats everyone using? (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

TTDA here... with velocity stack for winter use... Husband has a VTDA


----------



## euroluv69 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: 225 intake, whats everyone using? (BluHeaven)*

i have the Evoms v-flow also with their turbo inlet pipe (not in pic) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

*Re: 225 intake, whats everyone using? (BluHeaven)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BluHeaven* »_TTDA here... with velocity stack for winter use... 

Please to be explaining... I have the stupid. 
(I know what the TTDA is, but why the velo stack for winter?)


----------



## blackfnttruck (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: 225 intake, whats everyone using? (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

VTDA here, Not really going to get too much out of any intake. But I like the VTDA because you can get it in so many different colors etc.


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: 225 intake, whats everyone using? (blackfnttruck)*

DIY here:
AEM Dry Flow Filter
BPI Flowstack
3" Silicone Coupler
APR TIP


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: 225 intake, whats everyone using? (edgy)*

It's the same 'velocity stack' inlet the VTDA uses. Modshack makes one that fits the TTDA... so in the summer when it's hot you can use the stock endcap with the two ram air feeds.. and in the winter when it's cold you can swap to the v-stack... It's a tad bit more airflow than than the short feeds and louder. I still have the feeds... they just dump out at the v-stack inlet.
I can take a picture if none of that made sense









_Quote, originally posted by *edgy* »_
Please to be explaining... I have the stupid. 
(I know what the TTDA is, but why the velo stack for winter?)


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: 225 intake, whats everyone using? (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

K&N in a stock airbox, soon to be an Amsoil dry flow. I used to have a BMC CDA with a velocity ring for the actual air intake but I got sick of the noise and sold it for more than I bought it for (used)


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: 225 intake, whats everyone using? (l88m22vette)*

carefull with the amsoil. I ran one for almost a year and then found it was passing fine dust and grit into the MAF and intake hose. 
I'd never had this problem with several years worth of K&N usage... and now that I swapped back to a K&N the problem is gone.


----------



## TUNR23 (Nov 26, 2006)

cut a hole in the bottom of my stock airbox with a k&n drop in. works perfectly


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: 225 intake, whats everyone using? (BluHeaven)*

Thanks for all the help Guys. Just purchased my Imola Yellow TT 225 coupe today. I'll have pics up soon.


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: 225 intake, whats everyone using? (BluHeaven)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BluHeaven* »_carefull with the amsoil. I ran one for almost a year and then found it was passing fine dust and grit into the MAF and intake hose. 
I'd never had this problem with several years worth of K&N usage... and now that I swapped back to a K&N the problem is gone.


It is physically not posible so K&N can filter better than Amsoil Ea .
Maybe you have used old style foam filter .
Anyway this is my set up :
AMSOIL Ea Air Filter w/ a Bpi velocity stack











_Modified by artur vel 2 hoot at 10:40 PM 1-19-2010_


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: 225 intake, whats everyone using? (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

Had a TTDA for awhile, switched to a VTDA.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: 225 intake, whats everyone using? (JohnLZ7W)*

^^ damn that's a nice looking engine bay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rayTTsmith (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: 225 intake, whats everyone using? (M-Power M3)*

here is mine from a not so sunny SA today, lol...


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: 225 intake, whats everyone using? (rayTTsmith)*

why are there so many different choices for these damn TIP's? WTF?!?! haha I'm getting frustrated. and then to make it all worse, ebay has hundreds of them, but the description is vague. 
Im assuming my 2002 225 Quattro Manual Coupe would be the TIP from ECS tuning that is for 01-02 cars with esp right?!


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: 225 intake, whats everyone using? (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

Here's mine.
















Modshack can even color match your paint code... or has several 'stock' finishes.
As far as TIPs go... Samco or Forge. You can get from ECS.. or TT Stuff. 


_Modified by BluHeaven at 10:03 AM 1/20/2010_


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: 225 intake, whats everyone using? (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

K&N cone on a 7" aluminum extension pipe 2.91 id. Simple works great.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: 225 intake, whats everyone using? (A4 1.8 Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4 1.8 Turbo* »_why are there so many different choices for these damn TIP's? WTF?!?! haha I'm getting frustrated. and then to make it all worse, ebay has hundreds of them, but the description is vague. 
Im assuming my 2002 225 Quattro Manual Coupe would be the TIP from ECS tuning that is for 01-02 cars with esp right?!

You need to know the engine code, AMU TIPs are a dime a dozen but BEA TIPs tend to be harder to find (unless you buy one direct). The difference is the number of vac fittings (3 vs. 4, I believe) and where they are on the TIP. Don't worry about which company you get, its just a piece of silicone. I say the best way to get one it to make sure its for your engine, and find the cheapest one


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: 225 intake, whats everyone using? (l88m22vette)*

BEA tips are easy to find. TT-stuff and ECS both carry them and I'm sure many of the other mainstream TT parts places do too.

_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_
You need to know the engine code, AMU TIPs are a dime a dozen but BEA TIPs tend to be harder to find (unless you buy one direct). The difference is the number of vac fittings (3 vs. 4, I believe) and where they are on the TIP. Don't worry about which company you get, its just a piece of silicone. I say the best way to get one it to make sure its for your engine, and find the cheapest one


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: 225 intake, whats everyone using? (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_
You need to know the engine code, AMU TIPs are a dime a dozen but BEA TIPs tend to be harder to find (unless you buy one direct). The difference is the number of vac fittings (3 vs. 4, I believe) and where they are on the TIP. Don't worry about which company you get, its just a piece of silicone. I say the best way to get one it to make sure its for your engine, and find the cheapest one

Is there any way to tell the engine code from the VIN? haha. Im still waiting for the auto carrier to bring my my car














. There's more options for these 225's thank god. I got tired of owning my 180 and getting beat down everytime i tried to get engine parts. haha


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: 225 intake, whats everyone using? (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

If your going to do evap/emissions delete go with earlier tip, less ports to plug if your BEA.
The very reason Iam on 2nd tip.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: 225 intake, whats everyone using? (TToxic)*

I'm pretty sure i have an AMU engine code. Where's our ECS Rep?! haha. Their website says "up to 2002." on the TIPs. Does that mean 02 inclusive? cuz the other listings are from 03-06. haha. 


_Modified by A4 1.8 Turbo at 1:16 PM 1/20/2010_


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: 225 intake, whats everyone using? (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

if it's an AMU then yup... the 'up to 2002' is what you want. The 03 and up are the ones with the extra bungs for VVT and stuff.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: 225 intake, whats everyone using? (BluHeaven)*

Its AMU. made the dealer run out on the lot and look for me. I hate this waiting game. Paid for it and everything, just waiting for the car carrier to pick it up. tt #2 on the way!


----------

